# Front wheel is off center?



## medication25 (20 May 2009)

I'm a newbie so go easy on me..  I just got a new GT Zum S2 ’09, its great, but something is really niggling me and it’s the fact the front wheel is not centred between the 2 forks it’s about 2cm to the left, the well runs free and fine but I can see that it’s not centred so it annoys me..

Is it normal to have a front wheel off centre like that, and if not how do I adjust it.

Thanks for the help.



Cheers, 

-Pete


----------



## Globalti (20 May 2009)

Try releasing the quick release with the bike standing straight upright or upside down then re-tightening. It may just be that the axle isn't seated properly on one side. If that doesn't work your wheel may have been built badly, which is unlikely. Make up a gauge from a piece of wood with three nails or screws through ends and middle and check if the rim is actually on the centre line of the hub.


----------



## Cubist (21 May 2009)

Hi and welcome

I'd take the bike back to the supplier and get them to check it. It could be the way it was put together before it was supplied, or like RR said, could be a badly built wheel. As it's a disc brake version, the way the rotor slots into the calipers would mean the wheel is properly centred on the QR spindles every time, so that shouldn't be the problem. 

Did you buy it from Halfords? if so you might want to take the bike to an independent local bike shop, swallow your pride and ask them to check it over.


----------



## Black Sheep (22 May 2009)

when you say its not central between the forks, do you mean the rim isn't or it doesn't appear to be central at the hub? 

if the latter, this could be because the hub, going on what has been said by another contributer, is designed to take a disk, the rim should sit centrally but the spokes on one side of the wheel are shorter to allow for the disk assembly, looks wierd when your not used to it, looked especially wierd on my mountain bike since i didn't have disks on!


----------



## Randochap (22 May 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> Try releasing the quick release with the bike standing straight upright or upside down then re-tightening.



+1

Make sure you know how to operate this device.


----------



## medication25 (23 May 2009)

Thanks all,

Yes i got it from Halfords they built it for me.. i took it to a local shop to have a look at as the gears were slipping too, he said the front wheel was fine.. just needed re-seating and showed me how... however the derailer was bent so i have taken it back to Halfords to replace...


----------



## medication25 (23 May 2009)

Buy the way, I'm going to “attempt” the London-Southend Bike ride this year... its 59 miles i belive, currently the most i have done in one stint is 28 miles so i need to get some training in.... do you think the GT Zum is a good bike for this ride, and also, do most ppl stop during this ride for drinks and meals and such – or is it a professional type affair?

Thanks for your help



Cheers, 

-Pete


----------



## Dayvo (23 May 2009)

Hello there! 

If you can manage 28 miles, you should be able the 59 to Sarfend!

Just make sure you get out regularly and get the miles in. Don't worry about registering a fast time, unless, of course, you're of a competitve nature. 

Food and drinks along the way is all part of the experience, so enjoy it and eat as much as you can make the most of it.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 May 2009)

Halfrauds - Sadly it says it all.


medication25 said:


> however the derailer was bent so i have taken it back to Halfords to replace...


----------

